# Romex vs mc cable



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Grrrrr.....I have a condo remodel here and only half is being remodeled...existing half has Romex installed and inspector is requesting mc to be installed, condo has wood frame interior ....can anybody show me the code where it says I must do one or the other in this application ,, thanks


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

330.10
330.12
334.10
334.12


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Celtic said:


> 330.10
> 330.12
> 334.10
> 334.12


Thanks , I found it this morning......


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

LegacyofTroy said:


> Grrrrr.....I have a condo remodel here and only half is being remodeled...existing half has Romex installed and inspector is requesting mc to be installed, condo has wood frame interior ....can anybody show me the code where it says I must do one or the other in this application ,, thanks


so why the change over and shouldn't you ask him why too?


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

New inspector... Wants to say something(you know the type)....couldn't remember off top of my head this morning ....thanks for help tho


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

LegacyofTroy said:


> New inspector... Wants to say something(you know the type)....couldn't remember off top of my head this morning ....thanks for help tho


There would be no need to use mc unless there has been a class change to the building. I doubt there has been since nm exists already


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

BuzzKill said:


> so why the change over and shouldn't you ask him why too?


I did, and he kept referring to article 90........hmmppfff....DUH! , anyways....I won.......used Romex .....problem solved....already got paid......DONE


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

LegacyofTroy said:


> ....can anybody show me the code where it says I must do one or the other in this application ,, thanks


That is exactly the question I would have asked the inspector. If he wants me to do it his way, he needs to back it up with documentation. Otherwise I do it my way, compliant with the code minimum unless someone is paying the difference for extras.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes...but for some reason. I had to show him, with MY code book .......troubling isn't it?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> There would be no need to use mc unless there has been a class change to the building. I doubt there has been since nm exists already


Would it make a difference...



LegacyofTroy said:


> .....I have a condo remodel here and only half is being remodeled...


...a condo is a condo is a condo unless it isn't a condo anymore.


----------



## LegacyofTroy (Feb 14, 2011)

Yes, but a different electrician was told to use mc on a different condo(same gc, same type of remodel) ...said it was commercial building and had to use it.. Romex and mc cable everywhere ............but it did take an hour out of my day to battle with the inspector.....as a result, I scored 6 more remodels with this GC, thanks


----------

